# .378



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Im looking at getting myself a .378 WBY mag for hunting dangerous game. does anybody have anything good/bad to say about it(besides it costs an arm and a leg to shoot)?


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I had one in my younger years and I would think you could kill anything on the planet with this great rifle and cal. :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

If it were my choice I would go with the .375 Ultra Mag it is less expencive all the way around. The rifle will cost less factory ammo will cost less and reloading will cost less. The .375 RUM will do anything the .378 Weatherby can and it will kill game just as dead plus save you money in the end.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I hear you on the RUM but have you ever tried to locate one? thats next to imposible. plus, they way things are going I think they are going to be discontinuing the Ultra Mags all togather within a few years(I dont know why becuase there is a demand for them, but They didnt ask me so...) plus about the only thing you can get the RUM in is the remington 700(awsome gun) but im ready to drop some serious coin on this thing so I think I am going to have a custom weatherby built.

p.s. thanks for the input!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not sure about dropping the ultra mag's from there line up they seem to be selling pretty good around here. If you think .375 Ultra Mag is hard to locate try to find .378 brass or factory ammo. Also with the number of people wildcatting of the RUM case the brass will be around forever. If your looking to spend alot of money contact Reminton and the will build whatever you want. Costum stock and barrel length you name it but thats just my suggestion.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

the reason I said that they may be dropping the ultramag from the line is that they have been making less and less ammunition for it each year. and each year its harder to find a gun in the ultra mag calibur, because they are making less of them(i guess thats only the 300 RUM). I agrea with you that the 375 will kill anything on the planet, but comparing balistics, the 378 beats it.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with you also that the .378 edges out the .375 RUM just a little but not enough so that anything you shot would know the difference. The .378 from weatherby has the advantage because of a little more case copasity. About the ammunition being slowed down or not produced I have no idea because I handload everything I shoot including my 7mm, .300, and, .338 RUM's. But as far as availability the .300 RUM is still Remington's biggest seller in the lineup followed by the 7mm, .338, and .375. Personaly there is nothing in this world that I would feel under gunned for with my .338 RUM in my hands it's such a stone dead show stopper that it's scarey! That's no bull! :sniper:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would take ammo avalibility as a first. If you really wany or need more power than the 375H&H, then I would go with one of the 416's. Likely the rigby or the remington. The 378 is a great powerhouse, but ammo is not found everywhere. The 416 is replaceing the 458 in a lot of places, and is a great compromise between the ranging of the 375's and the smash of the 458's. Just my thinking, but then again I have not hunted the type of game you are talking about.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Ammo availability is also a good consideration in that case I would also choose a .375H&H od the .458 Win Mag. You will find that all over the dark continent! Point well made! Whelen35


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

An old buddy used to bring his .378 Wby Mag out to the range once in a while. I called it the Ow! and Wow! gun. Burl


----------



## rich (Nov 4, 2005)

They had the weatherby 378 Dangerous Game for sale at the local gun store...They had it topped with a leopold scope....I joked and asked if it was setup for deer hunting....

Anyway...Its sweet....yeah it rocks...Very heavy....I understand why Hemingway had gun bearers.....

100 bucks for 20 rounds....

I have never had a weatheryby round not fire...the last thing I would be concerened about staring down any of the big five is I paid five dollars for the round that is chambered....

Not to mention 20,000 to 40,000 hunting trips, whats a hundred bucks for ammo....

Again, the gun is sweet....

I may order the Dangerous game in .300 weatherby...

I suspect if you bring winchester or handload, your PH may be concerned...


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

If you are looking to drop some serious cash you might want to look into the .408 chey. I believe that its ballistics are better than everything but the .50BMG.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

haha, ya whats a hundred bux :roll: I know its going to cost ALOT of money to shoot, but I dont care, I plan to have fun with it, and I think as long as I have fun, it will be worth it.(plus it will give me a wicked cool story to tell) :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The RUM's will be around for awhile. I was told that the 300 RUM is currently the most popular caliber (by sales) rifle that Remington makes, and that all the other RUMs are very popular.

If you handload, you will always have access to ammunition.

One drawback to the RUMs is barrel life. Before I bought my 300 RUM, I called the Remington Custom Shop and asked one of their gunsmiths what kind of barrel life to expect. He told me straight up that any of the RUM's will burn a barrel out in 1,000-2,000 rounds, depending on the loads used...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

A shotgun with slugs is very hard to beat for big cats and bears and hogs. Actually, anything up to hippo/elephant/rhino/buffalo is suitable for slugs.


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

The 375 H&H and the 416 Rigby will retain the greatest value down the road.

It is hard to beat the 375 H&H for factory ammo options.


----------

